# Still no luck with Chloe's tummy



## OzChi (Oct 26, 2011)

Chloe has been back on the Carafate for a few days now and she's having the runs again, I really don't know what to do 

It also doesn't seem to be doing that much for her reflux, she's still licking a lot after her meals and occasionally gags a bit too. Her poor little butt has been red too.

Next step is a scope to look at her GI tract so I think I will watch her on her current regimen for a few days to see if she stabilizes and if not I will book her in for the scope. All I can say is thank goodness for pet insurance!


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

What are you feeding? Have you thought about mixing some plain yogurt with food to coat stomach? I hear canned pumpkin is very beneficial.


----------



## Lindsayj (Apr 18, 2012)

What else is she taking besides carafate? In people, you treat acid reflux with a medicine that is a proton pump inhibitor like Nexium, Protonix, Prevacid etc. 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Hope that Chole is better by now.


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

We can't get canned pumpkin in Oz (we don't eat pumpkin pies, blaargh) BUT Sarah I did find a baby food which was pureed pumpkin & sweet potato I think which I got to see if, being pumpkin, it would help with the runs - I've not used it so can't tell you unfortunately.

This is so weird, that it came on in such an all of a sudden way .... have you tried her on cooked for a few days to see if that helps, chicken, rice etc?

I really feel for you, what a terrible thing to be going thru - I wouldn't hold back on the scope, that should tell you something conclusive instead of all the guess work.


----------



## OzChi (Oct 26, 2011)

> What else is she taking besides carafate? In people, you treat acid reflux with a medicine that is a proton pump inhibitor like Nexium, Protonix, Prevacid etc.


She was on a motility drug for 2 weeks when she first presented with symptoms but the vet was hoping just the Carafate would be enough to reduce her symptoms and make her comfortable.



> We can't get canned pumpkin in Oz (we don't eat pumpkin pies, blaargh) BUT Sarah I did find a baby food which was pureed pumpkin & sweet potato I think which I got to see if, being pumpkin, it would help with the runs - I've not used it so can't tell you unfortunately.
> 
> This is so weird, that it came on in such an all of a sudden way .... have you tried her on cooked for a few days to see if that helps, chicken, rice etc?
> 
> I really feel for you, what a terrible thing to be going thru - I wouldn't hold back on the scope, that should tell you something conclusive instead of all the guess work.


It's weird, her runs seem to be on and off. She was bad saturday but fine yesterday??? And she was still refluxy this morning even after the carafate. I think she was better on the motility meds.
I'm starting a new job in a few weeks and I have a couple of days off in between so I'm going to get her scope booked in for then so I can be with her afterwards.


----------



## hershey109 (Jan 11, 2011)

I hope Chloe gets better soon and that they figure out what's causing her tummy troubles.


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

AussieLass said:


> We can't get canned pumpkin in Oz (we don't eat pumpkin pies, blaargh) BUT Sarah I did find a baby food which was pureed pumpkin & sweet potato I think which I got to see if, being pumpkin, it would help with the runs - I've not used it so can't tell you unfortunately.
> 
> This is so weird, that it came on in such an all of a sudden way .... have you tried her on cooked for a few days to see if that helps, chicken, rice etc?
> 
> I really feel for you, what a terrible thing to be going thru - I wouldn't hold back on the scope, that should tell you something conclusive instead of all the guess work.


Odie had extreme diarrhea after her spay and we have canned pumpkin here and used that, but we also used the pureed sweet potato baby food and it worked exactly the same. It really is amazing!


----------



## momofmany (Apr 23, 2012)

Poor baby this must be such a worry I would be just a basket case if I was going through all this I really hope you find out what the problem is soon.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Here are some holistic cures I found. Not sure if you can get them in OZ but something to look into:

A selection of herbal ingredients such as Glycyrrhiza glabra (licorice), Ulmus fulva (slippery elm) and Althaea officinalis (marshmallow) are excellent, natural remedies for the digestive system and helps to soothe the esophagus, stomach lining and entire digestive tract.

Apple Cider Vinegar - A Holistic Remedy for Dogs - Whole Dog Journal Article

Dog Diarrhea Medicine and Dog Diarrhea Cures

Dog Vomiting : Causes, Identifying Emergencies & Natural Home Remedies

Natural Canine Diarrhea Remedies | Natural Cure and Treatment for Diarrhea in Dogs

Foods for Dog Upset Stomach

Natural Dog Vomiting Remedies | Herbal and Homeopathic Remedies to Treat Vomiting in Dogs


----------



## OzChi (Oct 26, 2011)

Thanks for the links Christie, I will have a thorough read. I've just started adding apple cider vinegar to their water for Winston's horrible tear stains so hopefuly it does something for Chloe's tummy too.

She's been bak to pooping normally the past 2 days so that's good. She is just not herself though, she's been doing a lot of anxious peeing which she almost never does at home (only when someone new comes to visit or when she's at the vet). This morning she wouldn't come to me when I called her which she never does, she ran to her bed and rolled on to her back and peed on herself a bit, poor baby. He coat still looks shiny and she hasn't lost weight so hopefully that means she still in general good health and whatever is bothering her is relatively minor. I'm thinking of putting her just on plain chicken for a few days to see if that makes a difference.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

I understand 100%! It could just be an anxiety of some sort from the tummy issues? No clue but hopefully one of the links will help you find something for her.


----------



## 4bsingreece (Apr 11, 2012)

Awe, poor Chloe  hoping you get some answers soon!


----------



## teetee (Aug 25, 2011)

feel better CHloe!


----------

